# My first smoker



## Kat (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a Masterbuilt 20050211 Black Propane Smoker, 40-Inch

Ariving on Monday. The goal is to use it for turkey day. 

I thought id try out the 2 proteins im planning on doing for thanksgiving prior to the day. 

Turkey and brisket 

I just came along these boards, and have been hearing great things about the amazin smoker. Is this something you would recommend for my smoker? 

If so, what model?


How do you guys recommend seasoning the smoker?

I was advised to get a 5psi regulator, for the smoker.  Do you guys agree?


Thanks!


----------



## david r (Nov 9, 2017)

I never heard anything about needing a regulator.   

Amazin Smoker?  that is those racks for pellets correct?   Probably an option,   but I think I'd just get Pecan Chips.  I like Pecan with both Brisket and Poultry.  If you want the smoke a little stronger make a mix of Hickory and Pecan Chips. 

Do your research on  Brisket.   I highly suggest 225 for around 6 hours.  once you get to 170-175 foiling it with some liquid to get it up 200-205 without drying it out.   My first brisket wasn't optimal


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 9, 2017)

I would not get a 5 PSI regulator if masterbuilt doesn't recommend it. A standard regulator should be just fine. I have toyed with higher pressure regulators for misguided reasons and went back to a standard regulator. 

Season it by first giving it a moderate spray (not too heavy, not too light) of Pam cooking spray, then run it with some smoke wood for 4 to 6 hours like a normal cook. You can experiment a little bit during this time with seeing what it takes to hold steady at 300, 250, 225, etc. Shoot for approximates and expect it will take you a few cooks to get really good at temp regulation. It might take it 20 minutes or so to stabilize after you make small temp adjustments.

Doing both turkey and brisket at the same time might be a challenge depending upon the cook you plan. I say that as brisket is usually done at like 225 or 250 and typically takes 8 to 12+ hours depending upon size of brisket and the method of smoking it (high vs low temp). A turkey/fowl is usually smoked at a higher temp (maybe 300) and might take 2 to 4 hours? I've never done turkey but have done numerous chickens and they are done in 2 hours or less, so a bigger turkey could be twice.

You could do the brisket the day before (or night before if you get good at ensuring stable temps so you can sleep through it) if you had your heart set on serving it, then do the turkey the day of the meal.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I don't have exact answers BUT I think some propane smokers have some issues with the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS). I think it has something to do with lack of oxygen but I could be wrong.  I also think I have read about guys using the A-Maze-N tube smoker if they do use something in their propane smokers.

OH, word to the wise.  If you want edible poultry skin, rather than leather, smoke your chicken/turkey at 325F or higher.  A lower temp will very likely produce leather skin that CANNOT be eaten enjoyably. 

Please fact check me and let us know what you find out.  Best of luck! :)


----------



## phatbac (Nov 9, 2017)

A MAZE N smoker works well with the MES (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker) and works with other kinds of smokers too. but not necessary. I use one with my Weber Smokey Mountain 22 (WSM)to cold smoke jerky. they are not expensive (around $25 on amazon) and produce 8 hours or so of smoke.

If you use chips or chunks (which work just fine) make sure you DO NOT soak them. you will create a steam environment and can create creosote in your smoke. its a nasty black substance that will taste very bitter.(not to mention its not good for you!)

As for Turkey/chicken skin. i recommend brining your bird for moisture (search at the top for recipes) and after a few hours of smoke at low temps throw the bird on a hot grill or hot oven to crisp up the skin and finish. make sure to cook to Internal temperature. (IT) i take my turkey to 165. so if you pull it from the smoker about 150-155 then hot oven/grill for the last 10 degrees you will crisp your skin and its a good time for a glaze if you are going to go that route. 

A test run is a great idea. Good luck and

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## agginativetexan (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a MES40. Bought my AMNPS back in August. Found a local source for Mesquite pellets, judging from the bag size they are meant for a pellet grill. Apple and Cherry were also available. Pellets are about 1" and I filled my AMPS full. Smoked a turkey from 38F to 165F breast temp. Took nearly 8 hours. AMNPS was burnt down to the turn to the last row. This type of pellet gave off lots of smoke the entire time. I have done a brisket and two pork butts using only two rows. Never tried ribs, I use my offset charcoal and wood burner since I have apple and cherry trees in my yard and ribs cook quickly. Have to say with my MES 40 the AMNPS is a must have! Sure beats having to dump chips every hour or so.


----------



## agginativetexan (Nov 13, 2017)

Smoked my turkey at 250F using a mayo rub on the skin. It was crispy, not soggy. Used Tony Chachere's cajun butter injection, half what bottle called for. Just the right amount of flavoring!


----------



## Kat (Nov 16, 2017)

250 for about 25-30 min per pound?


----------



## agginativetexan (Nov 16, 2017)

Time depends on start temp. Mine might have taken a little longer, not sure because I went to the store for about an hour and sometime in there we had a power failure of unknown duration, smoker had cooled to about 180, lucky I looked. Love the MES40 remote readout!
Brisket is a whole nuther process. Depends on whole or flat/cap. The last whole I did was over an hour per pound at 225. The "stall" was nearly an hour. Note this was a USDA Choice, not a lot of fat on top but good marbling in the cap. I only applied smoke for about 2 hours, used a good dry rub, no injection nor brining. Cooked cap on top whole time. Result was super! Nice smoke ring and flat was not dry. Be sure to remember the grain on the cap and the flat run different directions. I usually separate, turn, stack and slice, or save the cap to chop and mix with chopped flat to put over baked potatoes.
Great pastime, this smoking business!


----------

